# "Shots at 60" - From the Car Window



## j-digg (Apr 30, 2009)

Any pics taken while driving ( though not reccommended  ) or just riding in a moving automobile.

This was taken by me from the drivers seat with a cheaap Kodak P&S while cruising through Atlanta on the interstate, long before I got into photography, and is one of the reasons I decided to pick up the hobby. :thumbup:






And this one was taken on a whim from the passenger seat window, going up highway 61 from Duluth to Mt. Lutsen. The 'fog' in the background is coming off lake Superior because of the low temperatures, I believe it was around - 24f at this time . Wish I could've got out and taken some decent shots of the scene.


----------



## hossmaster (May 12, 2009)

somewhere on 1-70 in Florida


----------



## jvw2941 (May 14, 2009)

hossmaster i dont know why but that shot is, just, awesome


----------



## hossmaster (May 14, 2009)

jvw2941 said:


> hossmaster i dont know why but that shot is, just, awesome



thanks, all luck and no skill


----------



## SarahTomlin (May 14, 2009)

j-digg.....those two photos are gorgeous. While not perfect in quality it just reminds me of why i love photography.


----------



## PreludeX (May 15, 2009)

craig road, medical lake/ airway heights washington approx 65+ MPH






shot by wife on I84 east of baker city, Oregon approx 74 MPH


----------



## LaFoto (May 22, 2009)

Taken through the passenger side window on a road in North Italy, travelling home from Venice back to our holiday home in South Austria. 

Give me time to look and I have MANY more pics to contribute to this new theme!!!


----------



## blondie621 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LaFoto (May 23, 2009)

Be warned: this is going to become a 25-photos-photostory of me going home from the neighbouring town back to my place. All 25 photos were taken by me, and I ... a-hem ... was the driver 

So here we start the trip along the road (in America this might be called a highway), and 100km/h are allowed...






























































































































Home.


----------



## sarallyn (May 24, 2009)




----------



## coolbryan84 (Dec 27, 2009)

i took this on a road trip 
this is in kansas


----------



## Rob_W (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## javig999 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks more like 76mph. A bit of a shaker going into Blythe, CA early one morning...


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish I was doing 60, but I was following the plow and that was the only safe option as snow drifts blocked the road ahead of him...taken at about 35 mph through the windshield.






PS~ I love our snow plow drivers...they are the best!


----------



## xintax (Jan 14, 2010)

Ooooh... I love it... I've never seen actual snow in my life... but I definitely want to be in the the wake of a snowplow if I get to see one... 



Mulewings~ said:


> I wish I was doing 60, but I was following the plow and that was the only safe option as snow drifts blocked the road ahead of him...taken at about 35 mph through the windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xintax (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are vintage cars!!! WAH! I love the colors... and I want to ride one...


Rob_W said:


>


----------



## xintax (Jan 14, 2010)

This was taken on SCTEX Highway (Philippines)... Running at about 120kph with my camera on the roof... (


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 19, 2010)

This was taken quite a while ago with my old Canon PowerShot A560.  I was on a highway going about 70mph so I guess it counts.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 25, 2010)

Car mirror





And another about to cross a bridge


----------



## ELDUDER (Jan 25, 2010)

Along the coast of the Atlantic, out the window of the car:


----------



## 1limited92 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## frank06 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## j-digg (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, this thread is still goin huh? Lol... saw it figured I'd post one I took on my way to Fargo during a rough storm in January. Travel was not advised at this time, lol.


----------



## D3KNikki (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Rob_W (Feb 24, 2010)

xintax said:


> Those are vintage cars!!! WAH! I love the colors... and I want to ride one...


Cheers, not quite vintage performance though, the blue one had a Rover V8 fitted,
the red one up front, a Ford V6 and the one i was in had a 2 Litre Ford in it.
They managed to kept up with traffic ok.... 


*Cloudmakers* ... Somewhere near Newcastle Under Lyme


----------



## hossmaster (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## JimmyO (Feb 24, 2010)

Somewhere near the grand canyon


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2012)

266_PassingPhiladelphia von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Capeesh (Nov 5, 2012)

Just outside Dundee, Scotland.


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 14, 2013)

driving to revelstoke by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

I slowed down to take it at least ... (the blurry bits are from the crappy wipers)


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------

